# Graduating Aussie Student looking for work in NYC/LA/DC



## Aussie_student (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi all,
I am graduating from a double bachelor of Arts/Science in July 2011. I am very interested in moving to/working in the US sometime after that. Some suggestions as to how this could be achieved would be much appreciated. Would be looking for 2 or so years and a decent job (enough to cover rent somewhere ok and a decent lifestyle). Would it best to look through employment agencies (if so can you recommend some) or through individual companies?
Any other advice you may have would be awesome!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

In most countries these days, the toughest job to find is the first job after you finish your degree, and in the US you'll find that employers tend to be more interested in your experience than in your "paper credentials" - particularly if they will have to sponsor the candidate for a visa.

You may find you have a better chance at things in the US if you get a few years of experience at home before setting out for those distant shores. It will help if you have some job experience related to the US job market or can work for an international company in Australia that has contacts in the US. Better, even, if you can arrange to work with some of the US colleagues or on some projects that involve the US part of the business.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Aussie_student (Oct 28, 2010)

thanks bev,
Still hoping for one of those one-in-a-million situations whereby I can get a good job in NYC, live in manhattan and live the big life!
here's to hoping!


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

You can take out a work permit within 6 months of your graduation which will last a year. This visa is only designed for skii jobs stuff like that.

You can use this to network in America but don't expect a good job with no experience and a degree that practically everyone has in the states. Having said that your at a massive advantage to a lot of people on this forum.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Have you looked into internships?


----------



## Els (Oct 17, 2010)

Google the Mountbatten internship -- is a good bet for a post-grad year in NYC for you -


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> In most countries these days, the toughest job to find is the first job after you finish your degree, and in the US you'll find that employers tend to be more interested in your experience than in your "paper credentials" - particularly if they will have to sponsor the candidate for a visa.
> 
> You may find you have a better chance at things in the US if you get a few years of experience at home before setting out for those distant shores. It will help if you have some job experience related to the US job market or can work for an international company in Australia that has contacts in the US. Better, even, if you can arrange to work with some of the US colleagues or on some projects that involve the US part of the business.
> Cheers,
> Bev


This is good advice.

If I was the OP I would commence graduate and work and start some form of post grad study.


----------



## zyggurat (Oct 21, 2010)

*Recession*

OK I really hate to rain on your parade, but two things: 

First, we are in the middle of a massive recession in the USA, where unemployment is at 9.5% nationwide, and about 12% here in California. So you'll be competing against many Americans who have been out of work for months (and possibly years). So don't think it will be easy to just pop over without a work permit and get some great gig. I'm a born-and-raised American with three degrees and 15 years work experience and I can't even get a job in a convenience store.

Second, you really need a work permit to work in the USA. Unless you can find a restaurant that wants to pay you under the table, or unless you get sponsored for an H1B visa (usually reserved for those with hi-tech or other specialist skills), then forget it. This is the reason why most Aussies go to Commonwealth countries like the UK or Canada after they graduate, because you can get a working holiday visa for them. The USA is not very welcoming to foreign workers without papers, no matter how motivated and educated you are.

However, you may be able to get some sort of short-term work permit for casual work (i.e. in a hostel, or in a bar) through one of those work-exchange organizations like BUNAC or CIEE (not sure what the equivalent is in Oz).


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Aussie_student said:


> thanks bev,
> Still hoping for one of those one-in-a-million situations whereby I can get a good job in NYC, live in manhattan and live the big life!
> here's to hoping!


LMAO! I live in Manhattan, love my job, but im sure not living "the big life" ....more like depressed. I don't fancy tall poppies and I like clean beaches and cleanliness - not industrial pollution of every kind! Careful what you wish for


----------

